# my first build



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

well this is my first build thread everr and its going to be air
we will see how this goes
im gonna be running a pretty basic setup
5 gal 8 port tank
dual viair 400's
2 smc watertraps
EAI 7 switch box
8 smc valves
Dakota Digital gauge
3/8" front line
1/4" rear line
uavair aero sport fronts over vmaxx's
firestone rears
i think thats it
id really like to thank 
ericjohnston27 for telling me everythinggg and answering my dumb questions haha
andrew m. for the most of my parts and more dumb questions
capeGLS for the front bags
heres some before pics id throw in

























one good before side shot
poor chip








so heres what i have done so far,
not to much because im still waiting on my fittings and lines so its kind of hard to mock up everything in the trunk and such
some of my setup
















ran my main power, switched power, switch box and gauge wires to the rear








switch box comes out where the coin tray is 
seats look funky
















boxing out the trunk








this is gonna be the mount for my gauge is gonna be in the ashtray








tanks gonna be mounted to this peice on the the back with the ports down, with the smooth side of the tank poking through the floor a little. kinda sucks there a weld there but oh well








tank just stunk in there quick see what it looks like








thats what i have so far ill try posting more as at get progress done. 
i dont know how fast this is going to be since its my first time but ill try and not drag it out, im hoping to have it atleast running by this weekend
thanks for reading



_Modified by awd805 at 6:49 PM 4-1-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

looks good danny. can't wait to see this thing on the ground. if you need anything else just drop me a line.
it was a pleasure doing business with you


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

sick, didnt think you would start so quickly. thats what i like to see! glad i could help you out, cant wait to see it gettin done.


----------



## Clownracer v2 (Sep 2, 2001)

*FV-QR*

cant wait to play with this once its finished!


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

Going to look great when you get done.


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (uniblack20)*

thanks guys i cant wait to
heres more of the ash tray. sorry its so blurry but i used silicone to glue the holder to the ashtray. the gauge will be kinda slanted its hard to tell in the pic









and decided to de-tint tonight to


----------



## Zyoid (Feb 25, 2008)

*FV-QR*

nice, cant wait to see it done


----------



## Fresh Cappuccino (Jun 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*

gonna be schweet


----------



## Clownracer v2 (Sep 2, 2001)

*FV-QR*



awd805
and decided to de-tint tonight to
[/quote said:


> do the b pillar black now


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Clownracer v2)*

ian no way


----------



## vwgti337vw (May 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (awd805)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif love it


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwgti337vw)*

good work so far!


----------



## overdubbed (Jun 26, 2007)

lookin sweet danny... hopefully this will cure your need to go lower and you can finally do some motor work... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## baggedbox707 (Sep 1, 2008)

Looks sweet. How long is the cord for the EAI rockers?


----------



## Clownracer v2 (Sep 2, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *overdubbed* »_lookin sweet danny... hopefully this will cure your need to go lower and you can finally do some motor work... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


lol and not slow me down during cruses


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

danny, give me a call today when you have a chance.
cheers,


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (baggedbox707)*

thanks everyone

_Quote, originally posted by *baggedbox707* »_Looks sweet. How long is the cord for the EAI rockers?

itd actually kindaa short i guess. its enough to run under the carpet and what you see sticking out of the cup holder in the one picture is all the extra slack i had
and will do andrew in little bit ill give ya call


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (awd805)*

if you dont already of have the firestones, i would put some air house 2's on the rear with b2b brackets







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







just my .02


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

if you don't have rears i would suggest some bagyards. but hey, i'm just sayin...


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotvr6guy* »_if you dont already of have the firestones, i would put some air house 2's on the rear with b2b brackets







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







just my .02

i do have them any reason why though?

and andrew if i had the money right now id have bagyards all around


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

youll love the firestones. this thing done yet?


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ericjohnston27* »_youll love the firestones. this thing done yet?

pshh yea right. im only on my second day and behind what i wanted done already haha

updates in a second


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: my first build (awd805)*

so i got all my fittings and lines today, i wanted to atleast get all the wiring done in the trunk but not even close i ran out of wire and it was to late to get any. oh well im tired haha
heres some pics
my valve lines put together and some stuff put on the tank








roughly how the compressors are gonna sit and where the valves are gonna sit








tank bolted down









and this is what i left off with









the wires are a mess im gonna clean them up once i have them all ran.
not much done today
if anyone see anything that looks wrong or something i should maybe change up let me know any comments and what not are awesome



_Modified by awd805 at 10:10 PM 4-1-2009_


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

looks like you got some stuff accomplished. that hatch setup looks good man! i, along with many others, will tell you that youre gonna miss the way your floor looks with all that stuff layin around. enjoy it


----------



## guardian1020 (Nov 15, 2007)

lookin good so far man...cant wait to see it done


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (guardian1020)*

ahh you son of a *****, i didnt know you were going air?!?!


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (Bork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bork* »_ahh you son of a *****, i didnt know you were going air?!?!









haha yaaaa one day i was like you know what! im gonna do it. but i didnt think anyone actually cares what idooo


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (awd805)*

alrighttt so i kinda quit early tonight im lame butttttt here is what i didddd
i didnt take to many pictures during but i got the wiring all done in the trunk! yay!
the only thing i need to do wiring wise is put the wire in the back of the gauge from the senders.








im gonna try and get the wiring a little neater too
















wish i would of finished the gauge holder but the silicone i used was clear so i threw some black paint of it and had to let it dry. shouldn't take too long tomorrow to finish it








and im gonna try and clean up the silicone some also
one quick driveway shot of the 20th and my dailyyyy haha








and so for the best news of the night. after finishing all the wiring i hooked up the power and they both compressors worked







. i was stoked that i did all the wiring correct!
but i still need 2 fittings to hooked my compressors to the tank so i couldn't fill it with air yet but im pretty happy they work.
for my question of the night. while ive been working on my car the best three days i have had my ipod on playing there the car radio and i think it drained the battery pretty good. so when i went to started the car with the compressors hooked up it didn't have enough juice to crank over. i shouldn't have any problems with that when the battery is at a normal state correct?

_Modified by awd805 at 8:37 PM 4-2-2009_


_Modified by awd805 at 8:38 PM 4-2-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

you shouldn't have any problems once your battery is charged. i most certainly wouldn't go playing with it at shows and just refilling it by turning the ignition switch to the "electric on" position. 
congrats though danny


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

yeah make sure the car is running, the compressor kills the battery pretty quickly, ask how i know this


----------



## Unit01 (Dec 26, 2008)

Seeing a MK4 on bags is about as common as s-10's on bags.
-_-


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_yeah make sure the car is running, the compressor kills the battery pretty quickly, ask how i know this









ditto


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (Unit01)*

haha thats what i figured not to have them running without the car on. i guess my battery was just low from having the radio on for so long and haven't started the car in a little


----------



## overdubbed (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (Unit01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Unit01* »_Seeing a MK4 on bags is about as common as s-10's on bags.
-_-
so what do you have.. A mkii and a mkiii on coils? How typical... I love how people hate on things on the Tex when in turn they all have cookie cutter cars..


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (awd805)*

yea i do!...cant wait to see how it looks


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (Bork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bork* »_yea i do!...cant wait to see how it looks









thanks man! your going to blown euros right? weren't you saying your gonna cruise to show n go after?


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (awd805)*

alright got the car going up and down tonight! pretty stoked on it. i just wanna take some time and check it all over before i drive it! but its sweettt


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (Bork)*

car in the air








cut the front sway out!








putting the front bags on








i didnt take to many pictures hopefully ill snap some tomorrow though


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

damn danny you really do work. congrats dude


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

thanks man for everything to
i just gotta go over it all again tomorrow and work out the fronts need to spin them down some. hopefully get the frame notched soon its sitting on that. ill probably cut the bushings some also


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yeah buddy!! cant wait


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (zrobb3)*

thanks guys
here is a pic. i gotta get the fronts down some more still it has reverse rake. still have the oem bearing in and bushings arent cut.. so i guess im gonna do that


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

if only i could make it up to blown euros, i'd make fun of your reverse rake


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (awd805)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awd805* »_
thanks man! your going to blown euros right? weren't you saying your gonna cruise to show n go after?

yea im going but i dont think ill be driving, water pump went on me....but dam dude, your doing werrk! cant wait to see it one day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (awd805)*


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnthusiast* »_if only i could make it up to blown euros, i'd make fun of your reverse rake



















_Quote, originally posted by *Bork* »_
yea im going but i dont think ill be driving, water pump went on me....but dam dude, your doing werrk! cant wait to see it one day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ah that sucks man. g/l on getting that fixed and thanks


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (awd805)*

drove the car today andit felt good no problems at all. the front looked better to. my driveway is kinda downhill in that pic but idk.
ill probably take a longer drive tonight


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (Bork)*

drove to show n go put about 300 miles on with the bags and havent had any problems just one my rear bags popped out when i lifted it once, i still have gotten a chance to secure it in there

but here are some new pics i still need to get my fronts lower. cut my bushing and maybe spin them down a little.
i forgot to get a picture of my gauge too
let me know your thoughts


----------



## Clownracer v2 (Sep 2, 2001)

*FV-QR*

lets see them puffed up


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

seen this car at show n go looks sick
espo


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (tomespo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tomespo* »_seen this car at show n go looks sick
espo

thanks. someone actually remembered my car hah feels good


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (awd805)*

front needs more low for sure... 
what size wheels/tires offsets? wat coils od u have?


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_front needs more low for sure... 
what size wheels/tires offsets? wat coils od u have? 

yea i know i didnt cut the bushings yet and im pretty sure i can spin the coils down some when all the way down i can still drive straight without rubbing so there tons of room to come down..
wheels are 18x8.5 225/40/18 all around bags are over vmaxxs, but im not sure of the offsets on the wheels i bought them used off someone there lm reps


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (awd805)*

so i got the fronts a little lower today i forgot to mesaure before so im not sure how much








but i took a pic its hard to tell but its something ill still be working on it though


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

well, get some 205/40s. Then put check how much gap u have b/w the wheel and fender then the car is all the way down, and thats essentially the spacer u need to be able to space out the wheels and turn the bag down as much as possible!


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_well, get some 205/40s. Then put check how much gap u have b/w the wheel and fender then the car is all the way down, and thats essentially the spacer u need to be able to space out the wheels and turn the bag down as much as possible! 
 
thank you. im gonna go with 205/40's once these tires are done there probably about half way, and i have the front spacers, just need to get my fenders rolled so i can put them on. right now the tire sits in enough where it doesn't hit the fender but its like to eventually put the spacers back on


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (awd805)*

so i dont think anyone reads this haha but heres some more pics. i took today ill hopefully be picking up some of the shorter front strut bushings soon
































my friends R


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

i read it broady.
nice shots danny, i dig it


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i read it broady.
nice shots danny, i dig it









thanks andrew:beer: , not like this much to read anymore ahah


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i read every word as well. love watching builds. good work!


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

aww my only two fans hahah but thanks guys without you two this never would of happened!


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

psshhh, someone had to still do the work after the instruction. you pulled it off danny


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

thanks man!
i actually had a bunch of mexicans with bagged cars come help me out


----------



## socal07rabbit (Apr 23, 2007)

Both of those look killer!


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (socal07rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *socal07rabbit* »_Both of those look killer!

thank you!


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (awd805)*

ima fan!!!!! maybe if i ever get enough money, ill drop my car at your place so you can put some air on for me


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (Bork)*

word son id be down to help you out with it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (awd805)*

nice build.
definitely gonna be lookin at this one once mine starts going together.


----------



## vwgti337vw (May 19, 2007)

*Re: (zrobb3)*

pics look good man we gotta get some more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Clownracer v2 (Sep 2, 2001)

*FV-QR*

can i see it lifted up???


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Clownracer v2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clownracer v2* »_can i see it lifted up???

haha i still havent took any pictures of that i will soon just for youu


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

if you can take some pics of the car complety down your front bumper should just about touch the ground i would think?? i could be wrong tho ...your car is wicked sick i want to it slammed haha! nice work and super clean!


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (mmm222)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mmm222* »_if you can take some pics of the car complety down your front bumper should just about touch the ground i would think?? i could be wrong tho ...your car is wicked sick i want to it slammed haha! nice work and super clean!

thank you, and yea i need to do some more work to get the fronts to come down more


----------



## Clownracer v2 (Sep 2, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *awd805* »_
haha i still havent took any pictures of that i will soon just for youu


sweet!!!!


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Clownracer v2)*

How much







do you have into the air setup? 
Making me regret not rocking those LM's 
R looks great Brandon


----------



## nu omega (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: (zrobb3)*

those are some awesome fotos
the one with the trucks.


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (nu omega)*

thank you!


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (awd805)*

i finally got a picture of my trunk.. the fabric idk how long it will stay till i found somethng better


----------



## vwgti337vw (May 19, 2007)

*Re: (awd805)*


----------



## chrissokos (Feb 13, 2008)

dayummmm


----------



## sharon.gmc (Nov 17, 2008)

nice car!


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (chrissokos)*

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

got a package headed your way broady.


----------



## seanxnj (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (awd805)*

Where are you getting your shorter bushings from? Also i noticed you said something about swapping out your oem bearings? What other options are there? Im doing a build myself and it is pretty much done, but i want to get the fronts lower.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

DUDE!! how did i never see this?! you do work man, for real. car looks so good on air, im truly jealous bro.


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (YLW_DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_got a package headed your way broady.

sweet! pm'd youu

_Quote, originally posted by *seanxnj* »_Where are you getting your shorter bushings from? Also i noticed you said something about swapping out your oem bearings? What other options are there? Im doing a build myself and it is pretty much done, but i want to get the fronts lower. 

there are a couple people on here that can get them, but i have not ordered any yet
and for the bearing i just took it out put a washer in its place and cut my stock bushing down so the washer will sit flat on the top plate

_Quote, originally posted by *YLW_DUB* »_DUDE!! how did i never see this?! you do work man, for real. car looks so good on air, im truly jealous bro. 

hahaa thank you! that really means alot!


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (awd805)*

lolz


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

^^haha nice.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

haha nice pic danny.
don't wanna thread jack here...


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

such a nice rear


----------



## Clownracer v2 (Sep 2, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *awd805* »_lolz











you have any with the front up also??? 4x4 status


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Clownracer v2)*

nah not yet they dont go that high


----------



## overdubbed (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Clownracer v2)*

LOWER!!!!!


----------



## seanxnj (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (awd805)*

Man, im tryin to picture that in my head and I can't. Is there anyway you can take a picture or draw a diagram or whatever to help me better understand it? I chopped the top of my bushing down about half way to drop down stack height, but im not sure what u mean with the bushing..... Sorry for my slowness.


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (seanxnj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seanxnj* »_Man, im tryin to picture that in my head and I can't. Is there anyway you can take a picture or draw a diagram or whatever to help me better understand it? I chopped the top of my bushing down about half way to drop down stack height, but im not sure what u mean with the bushing..... Sorry for my slowness. 

i didnt cut the tops of mine cause i heard they will just fail after a while. the only part i did cut off is the bottom where it sits in a little more. here a pic
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...T.jpg
if you look i nthe red box where its smaller on the bottom i just cut that


----------



## seanxnj (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (awd805)*

Ok so why did u take out the bearing and replace it with a washer?


----------



## SweetandLow (Nov 2, 2003)

any pics of your finished ash tray?


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (SweetandLow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SweetandLow* »_any pics of your finished ash tray?

haha nooo








but ill go outside and take one right now!


----------



## SweetandLow (Nov 2, 2003)

Thanks man, it looks awesome so far.. I LOVE IT!


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (SweetandLow)*

thank you, you kind sir!
here you go


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

whaddafuxxupyo!


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*

e son!


----------



## SweetandLow (Nov 2, 2003)

Oh my BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (SweetandLow)*

haha thankss dawgg
here a couple new ones from volksfest ill add in here too


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

clean danny! i need to get my arse out that way sometime


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

thanksss and yesss you do! sucks you live so far out there


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

hey man, ive got friends!








...yeah, youre right


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

hahhahah! atleast you have them! i rolled to the show alone yesterday







haha atleast the cow could ride shotty


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (awd805)*

Looks good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Have any ideas for what fabric you're doing for the trunk next?


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Do Werk)*

not really probablyy just stuff that doesnt match or plaid somethng


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (awd805)*

notched my passenger side frame todday. got it a little lower. im gonna try and get everything more low tonight, sorry no pics of the notch though, i did it at work with no camera


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (awd805)*

current status sitting better in the fronts 

to get a good persepcetive on how much lower i got them since i finished the heres first picture








heres now




_Modified by awd805 at 10:18 PM 5-4-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

you make me jealous


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

noo noo i shouldnt! but thank you broseph


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (awd805)*

car looks good bud


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VW PAUL)*

much better.


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

thankk you








im still not happy with the fronts i want it to be at the rim haha.
i dont know what the limits are for how much lower i can go with the bag over coils.. i think im pretty ,much spun down as much as i can, different tires and the shorten strut mounts are the only other things i can think of.. 
i have cut bushing so i dont know how much lower the shorten ones will get me if anything?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (awd805)*

the short bushings arent gonna get you lower, (idk how much u actually cut) but they are made short on purpose, so essentially safer. Tucking rim isnt gonna happen on 18s, the car will touch the floor before you tuck rim.


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

hmm i figured i wouldnt be able to tuck rim but i wanna atleast keep working at getting it little lower
oh yea, i only cut the bottoms of my stock bushings i didnt want them to eventually fail like i read about that it could happen from cutting the tops, i only cut the skinner section at the bottom off


_Modified by awd805 at 9:48 PM 4-30-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (awd805)*

danny i'm going to have an order of the shorter bushings coming in over the next week. let me know if you want to cop a set. 
those mufflers are nice eh?


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

alright ill let you know abotu them im kinda broke status at the moment haha thanks
anddd yeaa they are sweet. nice and quiet and slowed it down nicely

i will let you know tomorrow sometime if im gonna come down on sat i would like to but again broke son! hahah but im gonna try


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

if its gonna piss rain, i'm not gonna go to the open house. i'll probably be at fat tuna's instead. i'll hit you up tomorrow and let you know the plan.


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

word! eff rain


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (awd805)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awd805* »_hmm i figured i wouldnt be able to tuck rim but i wanna atleast keep working at getting it little lower
oh yea, i only cut the bottoms of my stock bushings i didnt want them to eventually fail like i read about that it could happen from cutting the tops, i only cut the skinner section at the bottom off

oh true.. well then yeah if you get the smaller bushings you should be able to get about 1/2" more drop.


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*








id love to have a half inch more







haha but i was reading through ryanmillers thread and you said you should be fine running with the bottom clamp on the bag a next to the wheel and im above it some so im gonna spin down some more also


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (awd805)*

make sure to squeeze ur fingers when the car is all the way down and check clearance if i touches its ok, but dont forget to not roll the car all the way down, also check clearance @ drive height.


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

will doo. thank you 
as of now i can fit a finger between the bag and tire at ride height and touches air'd out


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (awd805)*

oh yeah then u cant really go down much... Can u space out your wheels a bit and get more clerance?


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

i have my 8mm spacers on now, and now im spun down as much as i can go without the bag touching


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

8" wheel, 35 offset?


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*

8.5 not sure off those offests i bought them used and he didnt know.. and dont even know what reps they are


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (awd805)*

I can dig it
and what did I tell you about calling them reps?
they aren't reps
they are real...reps


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

when you say the bag touches at all down, are you speaking of the actual bag? or the little rubber "flare" at the bottom of the bag?


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_when you say the bag touches at all down, are you speaking of the actual bag? or the little rubber "flare" at the bottom of the bag?

the actual bag.. and i spun them down as much as i could i went down to where that "flare" underneth the clamp on the bag, it hit the tire and the i just spun it up one or two turns and it was good no rubbing or anything a ride height


_Modified by awd805 at 1:16 AM 5-2-2009_


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

judging on the pics from volksfest, i'd say you could probably justify with a 12mm or even possibly a 15mm spacer in the front
but im not too sure tho :x


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*

yea i think i can def going bigger spacer with a smaller tire to be able to spin it down more i just need to roll my fenders haha. it just misses it now


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (awd805)*

Looks like you need a lil' tweaking all over.. 
Trim your fender liners behind where you're rolling the fender to give a lil' more for the tire to push up on it. 
Roll your fender liners. 
You can do a 8.5" et20 on a 215/35 or 205/40 and have more clerance.. then there is more stuff, liek pinch weld, no fender liners, subframe notching and tie rods... 
Then you'll be alright from there most likely...


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

lol thanks for your help man! 
ive had my fender liners out from the start and just last week i notched my frame rail for my passenger side so atleast its sitting even now
i think where im out is getting my fenders rolled so i can spacers out the wheels at little more and smaller tires. i dont think there is anything holding my up from going down now just needing to spin it down mroe


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (awd805)*

i guess ill put these in here to if noone see thes mkiv forum
went out and took some photos today let me know your thoughts

those repss son





causee i had to haha



_Modified by awd805 at 10:14 PM 5-7-2009_


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (awd805)*

cant wait to see this bucket in person!!


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

moar tuck


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bork* »_cant wait to see this bucket in person!!

ohh yours tooooo









_Quote, originally posted by *vwnthusiast* »_moar tuck 

im tryingggg


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (awd805)*

my thread just got locked


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (Bork)*

im upset i came on here looking for something to read. haha go take another picture and make another thread


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (awd805)*

sorry to interupt
don't mind the white kid
danny, photoshoot at DATB? yes


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (livinzlyfe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *livinzlyfe* »_sorry to interupt
don't mind the white kid
danny, photoshoot at DATB? yes

yeaaa im down with that. get some other cars toooo


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (awd805)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awd805* »_
yeaaa im down with that. get some other cars toooo

indigo wagon on sawblades cool?


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (livinzlyfe)*

that will doo


----------

